# Bewertung einer EMO-Abschaltung (Emergency OFF) nach DIN 13849



## andrejtm (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

für einen amerikanischen Kunden aus der Halbleiter-Branche ist es notwendig eine EMO-Abschaltung im Notfall durchzuführen. D.h. dass das gesamte System stromlos zu machen ist! 
Da wir für diesen Kunden eine Risiko-Analyse nach DIN 13849 machen müssen, habe ich nun folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich diese Not-Abschaltung als PL=e bewerten wollte, müsste ein rückgeführtes Signal von den Aktoren (in diesem Fall der Hauptschalter) ja erkannt werden. Das Verhindern des Anlaufens würde aber auch die Spannungsversorgung für die Logik unterbinden, so dass eine Überprüfung nicht gemacht werden kann.

Wie müsste ein Hauptschalter aussehen? 2-kanalig mit Rückführung?


Zusätzlich zum eigenen Abschalten wird auch ein äußerer EMO-Sicherheitskreis geöffnet, der dazu führt, dass der darüberliegende Sicherheitskreis der Halle geöffnet wird, dadurch also die gesamte Halle abgeschaltet wird, also auch der Anschluss vor unserer Maschine. 

Entsprechen würde dies einem "2ten Kanal", jedoch kann ich ihn nicht bewerten, da ich die darüberliegende Logik+Aktorik nicht kenne.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2011)

Wir haben es vor einiger zeit gemacht, so wie auf Seite 20 
des "ver952de......pdf"  
Es ist einkanalig, das iat aber auch völlig o.k. so.
Die Auslösung erfolgt durch den Unterspannungsauslöser.
Vorteil ist, du brauchst keine "Startbatterie" für den 
Sicherheitskreis. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## andrejtm (28 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wir haben es vor einiger zeit gemacht, so wie auf Seite 20 des "ver952de......pdf"
> Es ist einkanalig, das iat aber auch völlig o.k. so.


 
Also darf für den Not-Aus-Fall nur eine Kategorie 1 angenommen werden. D.h. PL=d/e kann dann aber gar nicht erreicht werden... Oder?


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2011)

andrejtm schrieb:


> Also darf für den Not-Aus-Fall nur eine Kategorie 1 angenommen werden. D.h. PL=d/e kann dann aber gar nicht erreicht werden... Oder?



Wenn die Forderung, wie damals bei uns auch, explizit lautet:

Notaus muß wirklich ALLES abschalten, 

dann bleibt meinens Wissens keine andere Schaltung übrig, 
als die von Moeller-Eaton. Das waren auch die Einzigen, die 
dazu vernüntige Infos im Netz hatten.

Über denn Sinn des totalen Abschaltens läßt sich streiten.
Ich würde in Deutschland nie eine Anlage mit so einer
Schaltung ausliefern.

Außerdem kann man den Notaus, bei der Total-Off-Variante
nicht wirklich durchschleifen, denn dann wirst du die Anlage
nie anbekommen, weil Gegenstelle ja noch offen ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## andrejtm (28 Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich nur ob der Aktor auch mit Unterspannungsauslösung zwei-kreisig sein muss, ich also theoretisch für die Anlage zwei Hauptschalter benötigen würde.

Prinzipiell geht es mir auch nur darum, eine existierende Anlage zu bewerten, bei der der Lasttrennschalter NS3-400-NA von Eaton-Möller in Verbindung mit EMO-Schaltern verwendet wird.
Wenn dieser Schalter als Aktor zu sehen ist und nur ein-kanalig ausgeführt ist, dann kann ich, zumindest der Theorie nach, kein PL=d oder PL=e erreichen!

Wenn ich jedoch für eine EMO-Funktionalität nur ein PL=c angebe, könnte es zu Problemen kommen...


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2011)

> ...für einen amerikanischen Kunden aus der Halbleiter-Branche ...


 
in der Halbleiterbranche sind die SEMI-Normen zu beachten.
Außerdem gibt es in jeder Firma eigentlich Applikations- und
Vernetzungsspec's. Damit meine ich Beispielschemata für die
elektrische EMO-Verbindung der Tools untereinander. 
Ich würde da offensiv nachfragen.

Am gelten nämlich nicht die IEC sondern die UL-Regeln und die 
kontrolliert der lokale AHJ (Authority Having Jurisdiction) ab.
Typischerweise müssen Anlagen für Nordamerika dazu auch
vorher abgenommen werden. Dazu gibt es Field-Label Firmen.

Also such dich nicht alleine tot und vergesse die reine IEC-Denke.

Wenn man Anlagen für die USA baut, ändert sich vieles im EPLAN.

Gruß

Frank


----------

